# Boxing focus pads



## Bear89 (Mar 28, 2012)

Anyone recommend me any sites that sell good focus pads and gloves.


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.sugarrays.co.uk/shop/

Prob the best shop online mate and these 2 pads are the ones i rate the most but what ever you do dont buy cheap Lonsdale ones if you suffer with bad hands like me! They hurt even when hitting them in 14oz gloves.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tuf-Wear-Curved-Focus-Hook-Jab-Pad-Brand-New-with-FREE-Shipping-/170809206601?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item27c505a749

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tuf-Wear-Coach-Spar-Leather-Brand-New-/180695940732?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Boxing_RL&hash=item2a12513e7c


----------

